# Lager warten



## SlayMe (7. November 2004)

Hallo,
nein, ich will nicht auf die Lager warten, ich will wissen wie man Lager wartet.
Also, ich habe ein 2003er Slayer und wollte mal wissen was für dessen Lager am besten ist. 
Im Tech Talk liest man ja die verschiedensten Tipps: von "gar nix machen" bis "regelmäßig fetten" oder auch "Kriechöl reinsprayen".
Aber was ist nun für die Leichtgängigkeit und Haltbarkeit der Lager am besten? Und welche Pflegeprodukte sind zu empfehlen?
Danke für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Cat (8. November 2004)

Beim Modell 2003 sind doch auch Gleitlager eingesetzt oder ?

Gleitlager werden nie geschmiert.
Die Iglidur Kunststoffcompounds ( von Igus ) sind für den Einsatz ohne Schmierung ausgelegt. Das einzige was man machen kann, ist eine Säuberung 
( sofern man die Schrauben gelöst kriegt   , denn auch in die Gleitlager
kommt mit der Zeit Dreck rein und macht Riefen auf der Lagerfläche.
Wenn man das Lager schmiert kann es passieren das es viel früher verschmutzt.  Aber irgendwann sind die Hauptlager sowieso ausgeschlagen
und müssen ausgetauscht werden  ( das dauert aber erstmal bestimmt 4-5 Jahre ).
Für die Reinigung soll man Brennspiritus nehmen, und auf keinen Fall Lösungsmittelhaltige Mittel.  
In Kriechöl und z.B. WD 40 sind auch aggresive Stoffe enthalten die das Gleitlager nicht mag.   Wenn man unbedingt ölen will,  so soll z.B. Finish Line KryTech oder Pedros Syngrease geeignet sein. Gequietscht haben bei mir die Lager noch nie.

Weitere Tipps zur Zerlegung : Siehe Mountain Bike Werkstatt Bericht Folge 18
oder auch bei www. radsportkimmerle.de
oder auch www.bikeaction.de

Wäre schön wenn man die Lager etwas besser vor Schmutz schützen könnte.


Gruß von Cat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (8. November 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte cat teilw. widersprechen. Habe selbst ein Element mit Gleitlagern und kenne wirklich die ganze Diskussion seit Jahren aus dem eff-eff ...

Auch bike Action äußert sich heute anders als z.B. vor 6-7 Jahren. Trotzdem meine ich dass das Beste ist auf der bikeaction-hp die Wartungshinweise zu lesen und ggf. im Forum nachzufragen, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich schon 1000 Leute vorher getan haben.

1) absolute Grundregel: gutes Werkzeug, Schraubgefühl/-Erfahrung und ausreichend Zeit. Wenn eines davon nicht vorhanden sein sollte - ab zum Rocky-Händler!

2) Die Gleitlager sollten durchaus geschmiert werden, und zwar mit einem Fett ohne Teflonpartikel. Judy Butter ist super, und die gibt's in jedem guten Bikeshop für 5-6. Die Kunst ist, die Lager zu reinigen und zu fetten (ich mach's 1-2 x jährlich je nach Matschanteil), und dabei die Schraubengewinde penibel sauber (entfettet) zu halten, denn sie müssen mit mittelfestem Schraubenkleber eingedreht werden. Drehmomente siehe bikeaction.

3) Einsprühen bringt nichts und ist eher schädlich (v.a. bloß kein Sprühöl!!!, warum, das erklärt cat), weil das Fett dann aus den Buchsen gespült wird.

4) man kann die Lager sehr wohl besser schützen: aus einem alten Fahrradschlauch passende Teile ausschneiden und mit kabelbindern über den Gelenken befestigen. Man sollte aber regelmäßig drunter nachsehen, ob sich Schmutz darunter ansammelt, dann wäre es kontraproduktiv. BEsonders gut funktioniert das mit dem Hauptlager (Schlauch mit Kabelbinder um Sitzrohr befestigen; nach hinten über Gelenke überlappen lassen)

viel Spaß beim pfriemeln ...
Uli


----------



## tillo7 (8. November 2004)

Moin,
ich kann mich drul nur auf ganzer Linie anschließen. 1 - 2 mal im Jahr sollten die Plastiklager schon gesäubert und mit Judy-Butter gefettet werden. 

Der wichtigste Punkt ist aber auf gutes Werkzeug für den Aus- und Einbau zu achten!!!!!!!!! Der Imbus aus dem Baumarkt dreht meistens sich selbst und die Schrauben gleichzeitig rund   Also lieber ein paar Euro für zwei entsprechende Steckaufsätze für eine Ratsche ausgeben  

Wenn deine Hauptlager noch funktionieren, würde ich da aber eher nichts machen. Die gehen nämlich sehr schwer aus dem Rahmen. Da hat man ruckzuck ne Ecke gekillt. Oder wie sind da die Erfahrungen der anderen RM-Fahrer!?

Gruß

Till


----------



## SlayMe (14. November 2004)

Danke für Eure Antworten, aber soweit ich weiß, sind da keine Gleitlager drin, sondern Industrielager und zwar Kugellager.
Brauchen die auch Pflege?
Danke schon mal


----------



## drul (14. November 2004)

Na, da hast Du uns aber schön auf den Arm genommen   

Dann hast Du aber kein 2003er, sondern ein 2004er Modell, denke ich.

Sei froh und schau wg. Wartung auf die bike action homepage. Wenn überhaupt dann zerlegen, ohne scharfe Mittel reinigen, leicht fetten, und wieder mit Schraubensicherung und dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment zusammenbauen (schätze ich - aber wie gesagt - sieh bei bike action nach

gruß drul.


----------



## SlayMe (14. November 2004)

Hm, ich habe schon das von 2003. Das weiß-graue. Das von 2002 ist meines Wissens das letzte mit Gleitlagern.  Das von 2002 ist doch das rot-silberne?    Oder bin ich senil?


----------



## drul (15. November 2004)

glaube nicht dass es 2003 schon Industrielager gab, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
das 2004er Special Edition Modell ist weiß mit silbergrauen Ornamenten ...


----------



## SlayMe (15. November 2004)

Ich dachte immer ich wüßte welches Rad ich habe.
DAs ganz normale Slayer von 2003.
Und soweit ich weiß, das erste mit industrielagern. 
Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2004)

das 2003mod. hat Industriekugellager !!!!

einzig an den Kettenstreben hinten die kleinen in der nähe der ausfallenden, dies sind noch Gleitlager, der rest aber ist kugelgelagert 

fahre selber eins, das Weiss-Graue ( wie abgebildet von @SlayMe ) und hatte das ganze schon auseinander 

also ich reinige meine Lager eigentlich nur wenn sie töne von sich geben, quitschen oder knirschen, bei den indu-lagern das ganze komplett auseinder nehmen, reinigen und wieder mit etwas fett ( kein spezielles ( bringt aus meiner sicht bei diesen verhältnissen hier eh nicht viel )) zusammenbauen   
bei den Gleitlagern hab ich seit dem die schwinge gewechselt wurde nichts mehr gemacht


----------



## Ronja (16. November 2004)

hallo Blaubaer, habe auch das 2003er Slayer, Frage: wie hast Du die Lager am Tretlager, ich glaube die heißen Schwingenhauptlager rausgemacht, bei mir knirscht nämlich eins, weiß nicht wie ich das wegbekomme. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2004)

am anfang hatte ich das problem mit dem knirschen in den unteren schwingenlagern auch, das war aber ein montage fehler, es waren die lager nicht komplett eingepresst
mein händler hat das bike komlett zum importeur ( Schweiz : Chrissports ) zurückgeschickt dort wurde das problem behoben, seit her ( Mai 2003 ) hatte ich keine probleme mehr 

also die Lager selber nehme ich nicht auseinander, da lass ich die finger von, meist werden dadurch die dichtungen verletzt und schützen nicht mehr richtig 

was ich mach ist einzig die verschiedenen schrauben - lagerübergänge fetten und mit dem richtigen drehmoment anziehen, mehr braucht es eigentlich auch nicht


----------



## Ronja (16. November 2004)

Die Lager schließen aber plan mit dem Rahmen ab, wie erkenne ich ob sie richtig drin sind, stehen sie dann deutlich schief? Gruß Ronja.


----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2004)

also bei mir stellte ich es so fest, 
das bike von der seite her nehmen, mit einem fuss auf die untere kettenstrebe ( ziemlich nahe am lager ) und dann nach vorne unten drücken und wenns dan knirscht ist sicher das lager unten, 

dem lager ansehen, dass es nicht kompl. eingepresst ist, kann mann dies eigentlich nicht, weil die lager ja nicht in der schwinge sondern in den Rahmen eingepresst sind und wie weit innen drinn noch hohlraum ist sieht mann dort nicht 

teils kann aber auch nur ein ausbau der strebe und ein neues Fetten helfen wenn irgend ein übergang nicht sauber ist


----------

